# Membership Differences



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

What is the difference between your average member and a Gold member?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Like Monoprice vs Monster?


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Gold members are people who donated before the AVS merger.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks! I didn't know about the merger.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It was a loooooong time ago. Bottom line, you can't be a Gold member without a time-traveling DeLorean.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's kinda like being a _'Founding Father'_.

Several folks donated hundreds of bucks to support the site way
back in the day. Speaking for myself, over the past six years, it's 
been worth every penny and then some.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It was a loooooong time ago. Bottom line, you can't be a Gold member without a time-traveling DeLorean.


I like fantasies, but I think I will have a tough time trying that one since those cars are in limited supply. 



Nick said:


> It's kinda like being a _'Founding Father'_.
> 
> Several folks donated hundreds of bucks to support the site way
> back in the day. Speaking for myself, over the past six years, it's
> been worth every penny and then some.


It is interesting you piped in, because I triggered off of your tag. I was thinking "Man I would love to be a Gold Memeber, how can I be one?" but considering I've donated the minimum and then the maximum, I was curious how.

Are you sure about that, BTW? Isn't this an exogamous society? <BigHairyCheesyGrin> No paternity here...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I've never even noticed that there were two levels of membership since I've never taken the time to read the tag. I've always just glanced at them and assumed they were the same, knowing what my own says:
*
DBSTalk Club Member 
DBSTalk Gold Member *

Been staring at this thread for the past day wondering what the heck smiddy was talking about. Easy to do I guess. Or maybe it's just me. :sure:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> I've never even noticed that there were two levels of membership since I've never taken the time to read the tag. I've always just glanced at them and assumed they were the same, knowing what my own says:
> 
> *DBSTalk Club Member *
> *DBSTalk Gold Member *
> ...


It was subtle to me too...then what the hey.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris... Out of curiosity... Can you share the number of Club Members?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

AirRocker said:


> Chris... Out of curiosity... Can you share the number of Club Members?


The answer to that question is in the club forum.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> The answer to that question is in the club forum.


Cool.. Thanks!


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I've never even noticed that there were two levels of membership since I've never taken the time to read the tag. I've always just glanced at them and assumed they were the same, knowing what my own says:
> 
> *DBSTalk Club Member *
> *DBSTalk Gold Member *
> ...


I'am with you.I don't remember ever malking the distinction between the two.

I'am still interested in a Lifetime Membership option. Than we could have the prestigious title of *DBSTalk Lifetime Member**. *It has a good ring to it,don't you think?


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

bills976 said:


> Gold members are people who donated before the AVS merger.


What's the AVS merger?


----------



## tom_shell (May 28, 2008)

Yeah what is AVS merger


----------



## tom_shell (May 28, 2008)

Oh found it no worries


----------



## tom_shell (May 28, 2008)

oh hold on...no what is it


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The owners of AVSForum brought DBSTalk into the family quite a few years ago. That's what is meant.


----------

